# Not one recording ANYWHERE! (Roger-Ducasse - - Romance)



## Shoe (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello people. I was looking around for a new piano piece to play, and after dwelling in IMSLP for a while since i am very fond of the 20th century french composers,i found this piece, which seemed relatively approachable:

http://imslp.org/wiki/Romance_(Roger-Ducasse,_Jean)

The problem is that, even with extensive googling, i can't find any info of this piece anywhere.. No recordings, it's not on his opus lists(that i found, anyway), nothing! Not one recording on youtube, even, not even an amateur one! All the cd's with roger-ducasse piano pieces exclude this particular tune in favor of other, perhaps "cooler" piano pieces. Although it turned out to be quite fun to just find out how it sounds bar by bar, it would be great to hear a real pro play it out. I think it is a quite cool composition, and it seems weird that noone seems to care about it..
Yeah, so that's about it. Any tips about finding rare piano recordings or whatever is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Shoe said:


> Hello people. I was looking around for a new piano piece to play, and after dwelling in IMSLP for a while since i am very fond of the 20th century french composers,i found this piece, which seemed relatively approachable:
> 
> http://imslp.org/wiki/Romance_(Roger-Ducasse,_Jean)
> 
> ...


From my first teacher to my last, all advocated not listening to any recording, even if you were not familiar with the work. Recordings of other works by the same composer can give an idea of performance practice and style, if those are entirely unknown to you.

You may have to live without a decent recording available


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

PetrB said:


> From my first teacher to my last, all advocated not listening to any recording, even if you were not familiar with the work. Recordings of other works by the same composer can give an idea of performance practice and style, if those are entirely unknown to you.
> 
> You may have to live without a decent recording available


All of my piano teachers gave me exactly that same advice (or order, I must say!, lol).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> All of my piano teachers gave me exactly that same advice (or order, I must say!, lol).


Working with the score that way, you do develop more and more a sense of 'how it goes.' Along the way you also learn of period style, through 'book learning' and extensive listening, but to learn to find your way around any piece new to you is invaluable. Once you've made some kind of sense on your own, then it is "O.K." to then see what others do with the same piece... but finding your own way and forming your own point of view is truly the best way in to a piece.


----------



## martin jones (Feb 24, 2014)

I am pleased to say that I am about to record the complete piano works of Roger-Ducasse for Nimbus Records.This will also include duets.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

martin jones said:


> I am pleased to say that I am about to record the complete piano works of Roger-Ducasse for Nimbus Records.This will also include duets.


Congratulations!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

martin jones said:


> I am pleased to say that I am about to record the complete piano works of Roger-Ducasse for Nimbus Records.This will also include duets.


Mr. Jones I really enjoy several of your recordings. Especially your Korngold and Mompou! So, I'm looking forward to this release or will it be releases? I can't seem to find a list of all the pieces Roger-Ducasse composed. I'm assuming though it would be a multi-disc project.

Kevin


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

martin jones said:


> I am pleased to say that I am about to record the complete piano works of Roger-Ducasse for Nimbus Records.This will also include duets.


This will be a given buy for us Francophiles! Thanks for the information.

/ptr


----------



## martin jones (Feb 24, 2014)

*roger-ducasse*

[I am just about to finish the complete piano& duets recordings for Nimbus Records Hopefully available next year Matin Jones rQUOTE=Shoe;605928]Hello people. I was looking around for a new piano piece to play, and after dwelling in IMSLP for a while since i am very fond of the 20th century french composers,i found this piece, which seemed relatively approachable:

http://imslp.org/wiki/Romance_(Roger-Ducasse,_Jean)

The problem is that, even with extensive googling, i can't find any info of this piece anywhere.. No recordings, it's not on his opus lists(that i found, anyway), nothing! Not one recording on youtube, even, not even an amateur one! All the cd's with roger-ducasse piano pieces exclude this particular tune in favor of other, perhaps "cooler" piano pieces. Although it turned out to be quite fun to just find out how it sounds bar by bar, it would be great to hear a real pro play it out. I think it is a quite cool composition, and it seems weird that noone seems to care about it..
Yeah, so that's about it. Any tips about finding rare piano recordings or whatever is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

martin jones said:


> I am just about to finish the complete piano& duets recordings for Nimbus Records Hopefully available next year Martin Jones


Lovely! Who is Your partner for the duets?

/ptr


----------

